# Hand engraved Seiko 5 sports wristwatch by artist



## rs_engraving (Nov 10, 2017)

Seiko 5 sports watch I recently engraved! video -


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

Love that .Would be nice to see how you engraved it .How did you fill in the black?


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

Also, how long would this take you to do ?


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

Sorry just noticed the other videos .


----------



## Hussle (Jun 26, 2017)

That is some stunning work, amazing detail and great skill. I take my hat off to you sir.


----------



## rs_engraving (Nov 10, 2017)

@chocko Im using printmaking ink by french company used for giving images black colour on books,its completely dry and widely used from many many engravers

@gimli it would take me between 80 and 150 hours depending on design



Hussle said:


> That is some stunning work, amazing detail and great skill. I take my hat off to you sir.


 Thank You very much ,hearing these words keep me going !!


----------



## Say (Jul 21, 2017)

Very nice rs. :thumbsup:


----------



## rs_engraving (Nov 10, 2017)

Thank You!


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

80 hours ? Wow that's a lot of work... Keep up the good work!


----------



## rs_engraving (Nov 10, 2017)

Thank You very much!


----------



## thomasaurus (May 31, 2010)

Wow!

And more importantly...how much to get that done?!


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Superb work with regards to the Seiko what did you think of the quality of the case?


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

FAR OUT, great post, how much does it cost? are bronz watch cases easier to engrave?


----------



## JayDeep (Dec 31, 2016)

Wow, jaw dropping!!!


----------



## RoddyJB (May 11, 2008)

All I can say is... *WOW! * :notworthy:


----------



## JayDeep (Dec 31, 2016)

Do you do this for just your watches, or offer it as a service? Very cool stuff, can't say it enough.


----------



## IAmATeaf (Dec 4, 2011)

Some great patience and skills.

How hardy/long lasting is the ink then?


----------



## reggie747 (Sep 10, 2013)

Most excellent


----------



## Autonomous (Nov 16, 2016)

Stunning, pure craftsmanship.


----------



## pigger (Nov 5, 2017)

Wow that is something!


----------

